# Omelette fillings



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

I love diced ham,peppers,cheese,and sweet onions in mine... 
and does any one know how to make this white omelette I have been hearing so much about????


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Feb 15, 2006)

When I have family or friends spend the night, or when i have a breakfast for a large group, I beat about 30 eggs and dice peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes, cooked bacon and sausage, onions and several cheeses along with what ever else i have. I then Make them "to order" whatever they want is what they get, none of this "well i don't like that". It's also fun for the kids because they can cook their own. For me personnally, I must have portabello mushrooms and bacon with jack cheese.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Ham or bacon
onions
swiss cheese
and mushrooms  and topped with some good salsa.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 15, 2006)

potatoes and onion/scallion, or
cheese(especially smoked scamorza!) and onion/scallion,
at times accompanied with diced pancetta.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 15, 2006)

tomatoes, mushrooms and cheddar cheese - and oh, that is an egg-white only omlette well done - not too soft or gooey. i am the pain in the *** customer


----------



## momerlyn (Feb 15, 2006)

My omelet souffle: 
8-12 small Croissants (can be day-old) or enough large ones to fill a 9x13 baking dish.
8-12 eggs, beaten well
thinly sliced tomatoes
salt and pepper to taste
shredded cheese... I like to use cheddar or swiss or any of the shredded cheese blends
fresh basil leaves.. just a couple, snipped
fresh dill, snipped (there is no such thing as too much dill!)

Butter or spray the pan. Place the croissants neatly in the pan, then cover with the beaten eggs, with salt and pepper to taste. Cover generously with shredded cheese, then a layer of thinly sliced tomatoes. Sprinkle the herbs over that, unless you prefer them mixed in with the eggs. You can also add some bacon to the mixture. Bake at 350 for at least 20 mins., or until well-set.

I think that's everything; I'm typing this with a migraine  so let me know if I left something out. This is OMG delish, and a perfect breakfast when you have guests over. (GB, I'll make it for you when you guys come down!)

As for the white omelets... just throw out the yolks, and you have a white omelet. I prefer it with all it's cholesterol, I'm more likely to throw out the white and keep the yolk! This dish can also be made with all egg whites; the cheese adds plenty of flavor.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry Kimbaby, if I am going to have an omelet, which I love, will go for the whole egg kind.

I have to watch my intake, particularly of all the good stuff like calories and cholesterol laden stuff, and do it pretty well by cutting back on what I eat.

That means egg dishes only occasionally.

But when I do it, I do it right.

Best darn omelet I ever had was a fried chicken liver one.  Not a dish for the cholesterol challanged however.

Usually just put in whatever I can forage from the fridge including some cheese or cheeses, tomatoes, onions (particularly geen onions), ham, peppers, or whatever we feel like.  Toss in some herbs, and always toss in a a bit of hot sauce.  Sometimes cover with a salsa or tomato sauce.  

Can make a chili and cheese omelet that is great, particularly for kids. This cries for diced onion.

Oh yes, and always add about one tablespoon of milk to the egg mixture.

There is nothing better than a good omelet, and it is always fun making them.


----------



## Constance (Feb 15, 2006)

I love cooked asparagus in my omelet, along with a little diced ham (or bacon), and whatever cheese I have on hand. 
I'm now getting more into frittas now than omelets, though. You can make the whole meal at once, and it's great leftover...even cold.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 15, 2006)

I used to love the garbage omlette...still like em, but now I prefer to be selective.  Maybe spinach and feta, maybe ham and swiss, maybe tomato and herb with a bit of parmesan or mozarella.  A couple items at a time, because there is always tomorrow's omlette to plan for later!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

constance I have never tried that kind but it sounds yummy...i bet it is good...


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

auntdot,lots of ideas sounds very interesting, chicken liver omelette?sounds like you know your omelettes...


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 16, 2006)

This isn't really an ommelette, but I like to saute some fresh spinach in a pan and then when it's cooked, add in a few eggs and stir until scrambled. I then put it on a platter and top it with either fine herb and garlic Boursin or some cottage cheese. 

It sounds a bit odd maybe, but trust me, it's devine!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2006)

i like diced onions, chorizo, and mozzarella cheese in my omelette.


----------



## Erik (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm simple, just cheese, thanks!!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 16, 2006)

"whats in your omelette?"

A capital one ca - no, wait. That's WALLET, not omelette. 

Omelettes usually get sausage and cheese here, and then a liberal (say 1/2 a bottle or more) dash of hot sauce. 

John


----------



## Cheech (Feb 16, 2006)

I like Goetta and cheddar cheese.  I also prefer to use cayenne pepper when seasoning my scrambled eggs.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 16, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> "whats in your omelette?"
> 
> A capital one ca - no, wait. That's WALLET, not omelette.
> 
> ...


 
A liberal amount??


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2006)

pinko, lefty, bleeding heart hot sauce?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

bucky i take it you like things spicey??? lol


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 16, 2006)

getta get me some of that pinko lefty hot sauce...sounds liberating, eh?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 17, 2006)

Couldn't take it this morning. I was starving so I headed down to the cafeteria for an omelette. Sausage and cheddar, and maybe about a 1/4 bottle of Franks (all they have here) hot sauce (You could still actually see the egg). 

It was SO good, but the whole office felt compelled to comment on the fact that they all could smell the hot sauce!  


Now there's a discussion about getting hot wings for lunch...  

John


----------



## foo-n-kay (Feb 17, 2006)

The perfect omlette (for me): chorizo, onions, cilantro, little bit of guacamole and smothered in green sauce...


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Omlettes are fun to make because there are so many good variations.

I like Spinich, feta, and sundried tomatoes.  Or, onion, pepper, cheddar, bacon.  

I got off the omlette kick a few months ago and got on quiche.  I think quiche gets over thought sometimes.  I will make a quiche the same way I will make omlettes. Same ingredients, only I bake it in a store bought pie shell.  

I will probably have to make some quiche or omlettes now.  
Note to self don't come on DC before you have breakfast.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Feb 19, 2006)

i make my omlettes with whatever i have onhand.  lately i've been making a lot of olive tapanade, so i've been putting some olive tapanade and smoked cheddar in my omlette. probably sounds weird but it tastes so good!


----------



## Haggis (Feb 20, 2006)

> As for the white omelets... just throw out the yolks, and you have a white omelet. I prefer it with all it's cholesterol, I'm more likely to throw out the white and keep the yolk! This dish can also be made with all egg whites; the cheese adds plenty of flavor.


 


> I have to watch my intake, particularly of all the good stuff like calories and cholesterol laden stuff, and do it pretty well by cutting back on what I eat.


 
You can now rest assured. Recent findings have found that dietry cholesterol (which is contained within egg yolks) has an insignificant impact on your blood cholesterol levels.

 Furthermore it is saturated fat which has the biggest impact on cholesterol levels and, since eggs are low in saturated fat while absolutely packed full of other good nutrients, you don't have to toss away the yolk.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 20, 2006)

For special occassions this is the best.  It's a quiche but can be made as an omelet as well.

Raw shrimps diced into small peices 
Mixed bell peppers (red, yellow, green) finely diced
1 white onion finely diced
handful of flat leaf parsley roughly chopped
some garlic finely chopped
6 eggs (no substitutes, just the real deal)
1.5 cups of cheddar cheese (the regular kind)
1/2 cup of heavy cream
salt and black pepper to taste
ready-made pie crust
1 tbsp of butter

Cook the onions, bell peppers and shrimp in the butter.  

In a bowl beat the eggs and then add the cream, cheese and cooked veggies and shrimp.  Fold in the parsley. 

Prepare the pie crust (I like to prebake mine for atleast 20-30 minutes). Remove pour in the egg custard and bake until done (I bake mine at 350 for 30-40 minutes).  

I serve it with potato pancakes that I make with frozen hashbrown potatoes mixed with a little flour and a salad of fresh berries. 

You can substitute the pie crust with puff pastry as well.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

yakuta... I am imprssed with this recipe...I never thought of shrimp omelette but I must say this too sounds wonderful...


----------



## college_cook (Feb 20, 2006)

I like to squeeze the stuffing out of Johnsonville Hot Italian Sausages, discard the casing, and then add that, some jack cheese, mushrooms and onions on my omelette.

Oh.. then oodles of black pepper on top


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 20, 2006)

It just kinda depends on my mood. Sometimes I like bacon, cheddar, Velveeta, celery, and onion. Other times call for lightly saute'd sliced mushrooms (white button for this one), a good sage flavored pork breakfast sausage, and either a good, sharp swiis, or milky smooth muenster cheese.

Sometimes I want just diced ham and American Cheese.

I also love diced, fresh tomato with grated Parmesano or Asiago cheese and a touch of sweet basil, with a scant drizzle of EVOO.

I've even been known to add cinamon and Splenda to the beaten egg, and fill with breadfast sausage, and Velveeta cheese, all covered in maple syrup (french toast without the toast).

You can litterally fill omelets with almost anything. Try combining ground beef with canned tomato (dice or crush the tomato). Add just salt and pepper and freshly sliced onion. Cook until the onion is tender. Use together with Jack or Mozerella cheese as the omelet filling.

Bucky, I think you're gonna like this one, especially if you can smmother it in hot sauce.  Another favorite in restaurants around here is a combination of Swiss Cheese, hash-brown potatoes, sausage, bacon, mushrooms, and onion.

I'm fond of a good home-made corned beef hash, seasoned with S & P, to be used as a filling, and all of it topped with ketchup (I know, yikes!).
All you need to do then is say, yum .

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Another favorite in restaurants around here is a combination of Swiss Cheese, hash-brown potatoes, sausage, bacon, mushrooms, and onion.

THIS SOUNDS REALLY GOOD!!! I WANT TO TRY IT..THANKS


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 20, 2006)

Green chili,onions and sharp cheddar.


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll be sure to try some corned beef hash, it's so good.

I'm usually a bacon and cheese or sausage and cheese kind of guy.  Onions and peppers always work well too.  I vary whether I want the flavor of sharp cheddar or the gooey delightfulness of processed Velveeta, yep I said it.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm more of a bacon, toast, home fries and egg over med, gal..But if I do have an omelette, my favorite is bacon, diced green chiles,monterey jack cheese, and in the summer a whole sun sweet tomato along side...

kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm always in awe of the mixtures of flavours that Americans seem to put in in one omelette - very 'un' European  

Personally, I like, in order of preference

fines herbes

mushrooms

cheese with a little onion

Of couse, I'm talking about classic French omelettes here - if I cook a Spanish style one, then onions, red peppers, dill, courgettes and anything else that comes to hand!


----------



## kulikuli (Feb 25, 2006)

Ishbel. Yes, for those delicately flavored omelettes. But I am deeply indebted to our on the other side of the big water soulmates for Mexican style chorizo (I made some slight changes to the original recipe).

Spinach/cheese/chorizo in equal parts per weight, eggs, cream and spices (nutmeg is a must have) and bake as a quiche.


----------

